# A must read, and hopefully you agree 110%



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

"Government is not the solution to our problem. Government is the problem." ++ "Government does not solve problems; it subsidizes them." ++ "Nations crumble from within when the citizenry asks of government those things which the citizenry might better provide for itself." ++ "Are you entitled to the fruits of your own labor or does government have some presumptive right to spend and spend and spend?" ++ "The federal government has taken too much tax money from the people, too much authority from the states, and too much liberty with the Constitution." ++ "The best view of big government is in the rearview mirror as you're driving away from it." ++ "We were poor when I was young, but the difference then was that the government didn't come around telling you you were poor." ++ "To those who cite the First Amendment as reason for excluding God from more and more of our institutions every day, I say: The First Amendment of the Constitution was not written to protect the people of this country from religious values; it was written to protect religious values from government tyranny." - Ronald Reagan -


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

who is ronald reagon?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Who is Militant Tiger?? :lol: A little devil I suspect!
Headhunter I agree, and I am enjoying the media meltdown as they try to distort his record without looking like the jackasses they are.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

AGREE!!!!!!! :beer: k: :beer: :thumb: :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Headhunter

I agree. We also need some federal judges appointed. Judges that follow the constitution not interpret it. Funny how those interpretations go from liberal judges. Also, mention the first amendment and everyone thinks freedom of speech. Isn't there something in the amendment also about freedom of religion, not freedom from religion. I might add that without the second amendment the constitution has no teeth. I remember Clinton saying that his administration didn't believe the second amendment entitled private citizens to firearms. It isn't the republicans that convince me to be conservative it is the democrats. Both parties try scare us into voting for them. In the mid 1990's the republicans introduced a bill that would have guaranteed social security payments. The democrats didn't go for it, you know why? Because it is a good scare tactic during an election to cry the republicans will take away your social security benefits. The republicans keep bringing up the second amendment. It also is a good scare tactic. You know why? Ted Kennedy, Charles Schumer, Barbara Boxer, Hillary Clinton, etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. Perhaps not all democrats want out guns, but to many influential ones do.


----------

